# [Q] Nokia Lumia 735 notification led



## canapo92 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello everybody!!! Someone know how it's possible edit the registry to activate the notification led in lumia 735?? thanks!!


----------



## djtonka (Sep 6, 2016)

find the registry first and share with us


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 6, 2016)

Actually support for the M8 for Windows would probably be easier to implement considering how HTC's diag app can access the notification LED, which shows the support is not only firmware based but also into the OS, one way or another. 

I'm not sure if the 735 has any support right now, but if you are running Redstone, run the SSH CMD and go over to the M8 for windows notification LED project, there is a file to see whether the LED is supported.


----------



## krevedko (Sep 6, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Actually support for the M8 for Windows would probably be easier to implement considering how HTC's diag app can access the notification LED, which shows the support is not only firmware based but also into the OS, one way or another.
> 
> I'm not sure if the 735 has any support right now, but if you are running Redstone, run the SSH CMD and go over to the M8 for windows notification LED project, there is a file to see whether the LED is supported.

Click to collapse



Here is output from drvapp.exe on Lumia 735 (14393.67):

```
C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents>drvapp.exe
drvapp.exe
HWN Driver testing app..........
Finding list size.....
Finding device path.....
Creating file........
CreateFile OK!
Gathering information about HWN devices.......
Calling DeviceIoControl.....
DeviceIoControl1 returned:
Bytes returned: 48
DeviceIoControl2 returned
------------------------------------------------
Payload size: 48
Payload version: 1
Requests number: 1
------------------------------------------------
Information about HWN devices:
Device 0
Type 1
Off-On-Blink 0
Settings 0 0
Settings 1 0
Settings 2 0
Settings 3 0
Settings 4 0
Settings 5 4294967295
------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------
Trying to set state......
Intensity 100
On-Off 1
Trying to enable......
Bytes written 48
DeviceIoControl Returned 1
GetLastError returned
------------------------------------------------
```

Maybe it will be helpful.


----------



## lukjok (Sep 6, 2016)

krevedko said:


> Here is output from drvapp.exe on Lumia 735 (14393.67):
> 
> ```
> C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents>drvapp.exe
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, so what can I say from the output, that:
1.  A device is only one and it is LED. Unknown device would be 0, vibrator would be 2.
2. It's turned off. On would be 1 and blink mode would be 2.
This is all the driver can show 
Also, could you test updated version. Would be nice to see output


----------



## canapo92 (Sep 6, 2016)

djtonka said:


> find the registry first and share with us

Click to collapse



Here it is!!


----------



## krevedko (Sep 6, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Hi, so what can I say from the output, that:
> 1.  A device is only one and it is LED. Unknown device would be 0, vibrator would be 2.
> 2. It's turned off. On would be 1 and blink mode would be 2.
> This is all the driver can show
> Also, could you test updated version. Would be nice to see output

Click to collapse



Updated version output:

```
C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents>drvapp.exe
drvapp.exe
HWN Driver testing app..........
Finding list size.....
Finding device path.....
Creating file........
CreateFile error: The system cannot find the path specified.

3
```


----------



## lukjok (Sep 6, 2016)

canapo92 said:


> Here it is!!

Click to collapse



Open LED subkey


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 6, 2016)

You can put any key.


----------



## ipradyu (Sep 8, 2016)

I Have a Lumia 730 running latest insider build #14915, interop unlocked

Can you guide me the steps how to enable led notifications.
Lumia 730 does have a led sensor, so if u tell me where to start to enable i'll do all things


----------



## surya467 (Sep 9, 2016)

ipradyu said:


> I Have a Lumia 730 running latest insider build #14915, interop unlocked
> 
> Can you guide me the steps how to enable led notifications.
> Lumia 730 does have a led sensor, so if u tell me where to start to enable i'll do all things

Click to collapse



Thats not how it works -_-


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 9, 2016)

canapo92 said:


> Here it is!!

Click to collapse



LED keys aren't there. Those are of no use. 

The ones that are necessary is in :


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
"LedHwAvailable"="dword:0000001"
```

If that and a number of other keys exist then the OS will indicate LED support. If not then it doesn't.


----------

